# new additions and new shots of old additions



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here are some pics i took, getting alot better with the whole camera thing...

a couple shots of my new feather dusters first.


















some really cool looking mushrooms i got.









best fish picture ive ever taken, bi color blenny









some yellow polyps growning under my xenia, (any id help??)










found my peppermint shrimp hiding out, sneaky little guy.









and a shot from the side of my tank, kinda wierd looking










thats it for now, enjoy!

andy


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

nice pics!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow! looks great!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks alot ladies...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

nice blenny shot! what 6 clownfish


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> what 6 clownfish


its really only 4, that one is extra long and looks like 2!  


:admin: <--- when did we get little hitler smileys?? lol


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Great tank!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

VERY pretty! I LOVE IT!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great picts. Keep em coming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

i like that tank it is not brown like most tqanks


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow that is such a pretty tank and fish!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool drummer - that blenny looks like he is posing for ya


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

u got nemo lol!!!


----------

